# 2x12 speaker cabinet $200



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*2x12 speaker cabinet*
$200

speaker cab










I wouldbuy just for cab , they say speakers are un marked ,, no name,, But it's to far for me ..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's near Kingston. Good deal if someone is looking for a closed back 2x12.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

That is the least number of screws I have ever seen on the back of a cab like that. Part of me is a little envious of needing to only undo 8 screws to remove the back, but the other part of me thinks the buyer may want to add some more screws to prevent rattling if they plan to play it loudly.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I picked this up simply thinking somebody here might want it. I really have no use for a cab so if someone does want it & can make arrangements to have it transported their way (I'd assist, within reason), you're welcome to it for the original $200 price. Just let me know.


----------

